# Cap, rescue Border Collie



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I've been off for a while, but trying to read and catch up. I have a new rescue, not a Golden this time, but a Border Collie. For those of you who remember Katie, who is in my pic above. I lost her. Her heart had so much damage from the heartworm. It broke my heart, but at least she had almost two full happy years here.

Cap is my new rescue. He was dumped on the side of the road off mine along with his bed, toys and dishes. They were quickly taken of course. Cap was about five months old and scared to death of the world. It took two and a half hours sitting on the side of the road trying to lure him in with sugar puff. Yeah, I know, but that's all that someone who stopped had in their car to give me. Another lady joined me. When her husband came home from work he brought us a crate and some dog food. I finally was able to lure him into the crate and shut the door. This was the end of November.

Cap may never leave here. I have threatened his life when he pees in his crate for the third time in one night. Mind you it's not a puddle, but a lake to clean up. No, I'd never hurt him. But when you have to get up at 4:30 in the morning... Luckily for him the most he's gotten is a loud 'No!". 

He still won't come up to anyone, not even me. IF you're sitting, he might come up close enough to have his head petted if you plead with him sweetly. He is about 90% housebroke if you put him out every 45 minutes. He has us well trained. I have to corner him to groom him or to carry him to the tub for his bath, which is quite often due to his propensity for peeing in his crate. He's very sweet and sooooo wants to be loved, but can't get over his fear. He loves running with River. When my back is to him he'll jump up and gently nudge me with his nose. He loves to carry around my shoes. He will tear up anything that is material. Loves squeaky toys he can pull apart. 

He'll most likely be here the rest of his life, though I'm sure my vet hopes not. He has to go in for his rabies, I'd hoped to have him rehabilitated before this, but that's not going to happen, so I'll have to crate him and bring him that way. I'm afraid them having to handle him for shots and neutering will destroy trust forever with people not in the immediate family. Not that he yet completely trusts us.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Thank you for rescuing Cap. There is a foundation of trust already as you've taken it upon yourself to make sure he is in a safe and loving environment. He'll just take some time to adjust, but believe me, the foundation is there. 

He is a very good looking Border Collie too. I've never seen one with brown fur before, only black and white fur.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

The sable border collie isn't often seen. I had a BC breeder I know look at him and she verified what I thought, that he's a Border. You can really see it when he's moving. She thinks he came from a breeder south of here who breeds for these colors. It's strange, I've worked with puppy mill rescues who were aggressive and yet were so much better in the same time. We're careful no one ever raises their voice around him, with the exception of a brisk 'no' when he pees. When you call him over and he whines, wagging his tail and starts towards you and then chickens out and runs back it breaks my heart.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor guy. I've worked with some fosters that were very fearful. Thank you for taking care of him. Ask your vet if giving him a valium before the vet visit might be a good idea to take the edge off his panic.

Time will make a huge difference.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on Cap, he's beautiful. 

Really sad to hear how scared he is, he's obviously had a very rough time. 
My Roxy is a former breeder girl that was not socialized and had been abused both physically and verbally when I got her. I did a foster to adopt of her. The first week she was with us, she hadn't been in a house before, she was terrified of the house and of us. 
She hid behind the toilet in my bathroom,my husband had to pick her up and carry her outside to go to the bathroom. After the first week she started walking. It took several months before she started to trust us, it took a lot of love, patience and time, but all very worth it. 

Like Cap, Roxy hated going to the Vet, she still isn't thrilled with it. She had Stage 3 HW and was treated at my Clinic. I got a Thunder shirt for her, that has helped. There are several meds you can try using, some natural, some prescription from your Vet. 

There is a website about working with Fearful Dogs, if I can find it, I'll post the link to it.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Aislinn said:


> I've been off for a while, but trying to read and catch up. I have a new rescue, not a Golden this time, but a Border Collie. For those of you who remember Katie, who is in my pic above. I lost her. Her heart had so much damage from the heartworm. It broke my heart, but at least she had almost two full happy years here.
> 
> Cap is my new rescue. He was dumped on the side of the road off mine along with his bed, toys and dishes. They were quickly taken of course. Cap was about five months old and scared to death of the world. It took two and a half hours sitting on the side of the road trying to lure him in with sugar puff. Yeah, I know, but that's all that someone who stopped had in their car to give me. Another lady joined me. When her husband came home from work he brought us a crate and some dog food. I finally was able to lure him into the crate and shut the door. This was the end of November.
> 
> ...


Beautiful border collie. Sables are so rare that it's a treat to see one.

Border collies are complex dogs. Some are very sensitive and shut down very easily and will only bloom again when they feel they have a job. Have you got a mentor in your area, a trainer who might help give Cap a job?

I've seen rescued BCs turn into completely new dogs when given something to do. But since Cap has had a rough time of it, you will need to move slowly. 

If you choose to find a BC trainer, you might see a difference. I say BC trainer because these dogs really do live to work. So BC training really is different than Sit/lie down/stay.

Best of luck with Cap. BCs are amazing dogs, not of the same vein as a golden retriever, but amazing dogs nonetheless. I've lived with four insanely talented BCs and they are incredible.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless you for rescuing Cap!! 
I have walked the journey from terrified to terrific (confident and happy) with my rescued dog Charlie. Have no idea what you have tried so will share with you a few things that worked well for me.

Firstly, consider that peeing in the crate could be (since there is no way of knowing his history) something he was forced to do, perhaps by being confined for long periods in the crate in his former home, reprimanding him for it (I do understand the frustration) is not going to resolve the issue and could serve to make things worse. If possible, if he must be confined at night, or when you are out, suggest setting up an xpen or a safe area, with access to the crate, give him a bed, both inside and outside the crate, perhaps it will work out better for him.

Building trust is the first step. 
If he will eat from your hand, hand feed him part of his meals, if he will not eat from your hand, put the bowl down, and move away to a distance that he will begin to eat, sit down, stay quiet, and wait for him to finish. Over time the distance you need to move away (so that he will eat) should diminish, then start offering the food from your hand.

Load up! Fill your pockets with yummy treats, any time he looks at you or approaches you, or even offers a behavior you like, offer or toss him a treat. Avoid corrections or punishment, (even verbal disapproval, can be earthshattering for some fearful dogs) of any kind. The goal is to help him build a positive association with you , to earn his trust, and 'prove' that you are trust worthy.

Keep your interactions with him calm and low key, and yourself 'low profile', sitting on the floor, or crouching down and turning sideways, is less threatening than standing up, facing him and avoid making eye contact with him (for now). Direct eye contact can feel threatening to a fearful dog. Whenever possible avoid reaching for him, or approaching him, encourage him to come to you, and give him the choice, toss him a treat, slowly decreasing the distance you toss it, or holding it out in the palm of your hand, may encourage him to approach you. If he allows you to pet him, feed him some treats while you do, avoid reaching over the top of his head, pet under his chin, on his chest and neck. Unless absolutely necessary, avoid cornering him, it can make him feel helpless and more scared of you. Insure that all your interactions with him are positive, I understand the need for a bath if he is wet with pee, but if he is afraid of being brushed/groomed consider if that is something that must be done at this time. 
Charlie spent his first six months with me off leash, every interaction, if and when they happened, was his choice, and were always rewarded in some way. In the beginning it was high value treats, often tossed or dropped on the floor, as he learned to trust and take treats from my hand, praise was mixed in as well, helping his confidence in me grow. Once he was able to take treats from my hand, I began to teach the basic obedience skills through lure and reward, mistakes were ignored, getting it 'right' highly rewarded. Only then, and it took quite some time to get there, did he feel safe enough, sure enough, to begin to allow me to touch and eventually, pet him.

Perhaps check out the 'Fearful Dogs' website or Facebook pages, run by Debbie Jacobs, you may find some of the information (all positive reinforcement) there helpful to you.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I hadn't thought about something to help him stay calm for the vet trip, thanks, I'll talk to my vet.

I'm actually very familiar with Border Collies. He's the fifth one I've had. I've also trained them for herding, though ironically, none of my own. When I had mine I no longer lived where there were sheep. I trained under Pam Wolf and then worked with her to train dogs to herd. I trained my rough collie to herd and she was phenomenal, still holds the record for youngest dog to earn her first leg on the Border Collie herding course at six months three days old.

Cap gets to run with the little dogs as well as with River. He's very gentle. Ironically, my four pound morkie rescue, Seth, will have River backed up into a corner in a beg position terrified of the ferocious little terror threatening him, but Seth treats Cap with kids gloves, like he understands not to try to scare him. Cap's gained some confidence from the other dogs. We always have treats available, in plastic jars all around the house. My 22 year old son often sits on the floor and feeds him. He'll take food from you tentatively, and gently, and isn't about to miss out on treats. Actually, we all sit on the floor with him, but he is especially afraid of men, so my son goes out of his way to encourage Cap. Zander, my son, was raised in the dog show world and the rescue world, so is very used to my bringing in dogs that need extra work and time. I'm very blessed with my kids and their love of dogs. 

Now that I'm off school for the summer I'm going to start working some obedience with him. His favorite treat is cut up hot dogs so I have one of those huge packs of them from Walmart in the ice box. 

Thank you, everyone, for your encouragement and ideas. They really mean a lot.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Charliethree, Cap actually likes the grooming and the bath. He stands very nicely and I don't push it. In the tub he stands and lets me do all I need and won't get out of the tub until I give the command to 'jump out'. While I'm bathing him he'll give little licks here and there. It's the actual getting to touch him to begin that he's afraid of. It's going to take a lot of time I think.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Aislinn said:


> Charliethree, Cap actually likes the grooming and the bath. He stands very nicely and I don't push it. In the tub he stands and lets me do all I need and won't get out of the tub until I give the command to 'jump out'. While I'm bathing him he'll give little licks here and there. It's the actual getting to touch him to begin that he's afraid of. It's going to take a lot of time I think.


 
Suggest checking out the term 'learned helplessness' it occurs when a dog is repeatedly subjected to aversive stimulus (emotional or physical discomfort or pain) that it cannot escape, they learn there is nothing they can do to prevent or change the outcome of what has become a predictable event, so they do 'nothing', and will not even attempt to escape if given the opportunity.

'Licking' from a stressed/anxious dog, fearful dog - is an appeasement behavior - a request - asking you to stop what you are doing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I finally found the Fearful Dog website, it may be the same or a similar group to the one Charliethree recommended that is on FB.

Fearfuldogs.com


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Well, did our first 'training' trip out in the yard. Hmmm. Couldn't get within 20 feet of him in the yard, even with sitting and throwing treats, so moved to deck when he went up there. I sat on the steps and while he ran back and forth from one corner to the door. Offered him treat, not brave enough to come get it. Rescue cat came over and decided he wanted the hot dog bits. (I have three, two fixed and one that was pregnant and my DIL is raising the five kittens and then she'll be fixed.) Once the cat was eating it Cap came hesitantly over. I held it in my hand behind me, no eye contact and he starting taking them, one lick to the hand and then gently take the treat. Did this for a few minutes and then I stood up and moved down the steps so I wasn't so tall to him. He came for the treats. Then he passed me to go back down into the yard and then back to me, standing about six feet away waiting. I continued to stand and held out the treat, no eye contact. He took it! Good way to end the first time working. We walked back inside, him at my side like normal. We definitely need to work together more outside. 

Then he helped me eat my dinner. He's the only dog allowed to get food from us when we're eating, and it's amazing how brave he gets then! I have to be able to pet the top of his head for him to get his treat, but he's much more comfortable with it now than when we first began. Anytime we touch him he gets treats.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Aislinn said:


> Well, did our first 'training' trip out in the yard. Hmmm. Couldn't get within 20 feet of him in the yard, even with sitting and throwing treats, so moved to deck when he went up there. I sat on the steps and while he ran back and forth from one corner to the door. Offered him treat, not brave enough to come get it. Rescue cat came over and decided he wanted the hot dog bits. (I have three, two fixed and one that was pregnant and my DIL is raising the five kittens and then she'll be fixed.) Once the cat was eating it Cap came hesitantly over. I held it in my hand behind me, no eye contact and he starting taking them, one lick to the hand and then gently take the treat. Did this for a few minutes and then I stood up and moved down the steps so I wasn't so tall to him. He came for the treats. Then he passed me to go back down into the yard and then back to me, standing about six feet away waiting. I continued to stand and held out the treat, no eye contact. He took it! Good way to end the first time working. We walked back inside, him at my side like normal. We definitely need to work together more outside.
> 
> Then he helped me eat my dinner. He's the only dog allowed to get food from us when we're eating, and it's amazing how brave he gets then! I have to be able to pet the top of his head for him to get his treat, but he's much more comfortable with it now than when we first began. Anytime we touch him he gets treats.


Heartwarming to read. Keep up the good work. I have an anxious rescue my self. It's baby steps. The first time he approaches you on his own just because will be amazing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear you're making progress, these accomplishments may seem small and insignificant to others, but they are huge!

You may find that some days you feel like you are taking one step forward and two backwards at times, hang in there. Take those baby steps, continue to be patient, loving, gentle and consistent. It will pay off with time. Cap needs to learn to trust you, once he does, it will be much easier and you will make more progress.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Cap is doing better. My 22 year old son now sits on the floor for a couple of hours after everyone else has gone to bed and just reads. Cap will lay next to him, not touching, but less than a foot away. He still is afraid to just let you pet him. You have to be sitting down and coax him over and move very slowly to pet him. I had an elderly standard poodle come in for fostering and he went after her viciously, not quite touching her, but about two inches from her. I thought I was about to have a huge dog fight, but she ignored him and it was the best thing for him. He has calmed down with her being so calm around new things and appears to be taking her lead in what to do. River and he will play, but when River barks at something, Cap appears to think he should be afraid. So, standard poodle will be staying. It's amazing to watch how Cap will turn to Jackie, the standard poodle, to see how to react to people arriving, neighbor dogs walking past or barking, garbage truck, mailman, etc.. She is definitely a calming influence for him.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

It sounds like the poodle will be a wonderful friend and mentor to Cap! I am so happy to hear he defers to her to see how to react. That might be just what he needs!!! Yay!!!


----------

